

Breakthrough DNA Editor Borne of Bacteria - superfx
https://www.quantamagazine.org/20150206-crispr-dna-editor-bacteria/

======
biomcgary
I just heard Doudna speak at Vanderbilt University a few weeks ago. The crowd
was huge. Biologists recognize that discovery of the Cas/Crispr system is a
fundamental advance that will impact a lot of life technologies. I'm excited
because it will make molecular genetics in non-model species much easier. It
is a reminder that major discoveries come from unlikely sources, such as
bacterial immune systems, and argues for funding diverse research programs,
not just the ones with an obvious and immediate payoff.

